# I have a feeling... In the Draft...



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

Orlando will pick Dwight Howard as their 1st pick.

So... if they do...

Who does charlotte pick?

Emeka?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ya know... the bobcats could draft one of the players in the houston orlando trade to hold this up a little...that is unless the magic just do as the bobcats say and take howard...hmmm...there not holding a gun to their head or anything now are they?

:yes:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

uhh, what's the problem with Okafor? He's 6'10". They're set. They will take Howard or Okafor.

Deng is a longshot, especially since the PFs and Cs in the exp. draft will be worse than the SFs, SGs, and PGs.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Emeka isnt 6'10 he is like 6'8 1/2


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

No you're wrong he is 6-10


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> No you're wrong he is 6-10


no he is right, hes more like 6 foot 8.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Emeka's back problems scare me.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> no he is right, hes more like 6 foot 8.


Okafor measured in at 6'10 with shoes, at least that's what they said at the Chicago Pre-Draft Camp.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> no he is right, hes more like 6 foot 8.


6'8.75" without shoes, 6'10" with


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Emeka is 6' 10" as it sure doesn't look like the NBA is going to go barefoot for at least some time in the near future.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Emeka is 6'10" and over 250 pounds... he's a legit big man. He's long and athletic enough to play center. I think the Bobcats want Okafor more than they do Howard.


----------

